# VULCANUS (waste carrier )



## dogsbody (May 27, 2006)

hi lads, i am trying to locate a photo of the waste carrier volcanis or vulcanis, she was a regular in the tees mid to late 1960s, any photo would be vey welcome.
cheers, paul.(Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Paul,

Is it VULCANUS (incineration ship) that you are looking for?
If so, there are a couple of photographs *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

........... and also in our own Gallery *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Always remember the first time I came across her in the North Sea - WTF - ship on fire! (EEK)


----------



## dogsbody (May 27, 2006)

Thats the one ray, thanks very much...

paul.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad to help Paul. (Thumb)


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

I saw her a few times in the North sea when on the way to Zeebrugge from Dover. Wondered what the hell it was until it was explained, like Gulpers said "WTF" is that comes to mind.

Alec.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

If she was running from the Tees she may have been burning some nasty waste product's from ICI, hopefully those who saw her on the burn kept far away.


----------



## Mimixia (May 16, 2012)

Hi ya!
Thank you so much from pictures! My father worked in Vulcanus many years, and now i'm thinking that i do filmdo***entary about him. He is always telling me his stories and showing pictures- but the pictures are losing their color. So thank you very much


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Mimixia,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey!
You will thoroughly enjoy your time on SN and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------



## westhav1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi fellows,

I worked on the incineration vessel VULCANUS, call sign 9V2266, Sinapore flag, from september 1974 to january 1977.

If You saw this "burning ship" during this period in the North Sea, it was definitely this one:

http://www.google.at/imgres?q=vulca...sp=28&ved=1t:429,r:18,s:328,i:218&tx=83&ty=43

As said , I left the ship in 1977 before it was chartered by the US Navy to burn some 30 000 tons of Agent Orange (left over from the Vietnam war) at the Johnston Atoll, south of Hawaii.

After returning from there, I visited the ship at Emden, Germany. The Vulcanus was moored in a restricted area, the deck and all passage ways covered with wood - no shoe contact allowed with the ship steel! - the vessel was highly DIOXINE contaminated!

Later I heard (rumours) that the poisoned tank section was cut off at a spanish shipyard and sunked in the Atlantic.

The follower, VULCANUS II, was buildt in Papenburg, Germany 1982, and later rebuildt to a normal small tanker in 1991.


----------



## fransie (Aug 19, 2012)

*Radio Operator 1972*

OK guys looking for foto's mine are lost. Spen 1972 / 1973 on the Vulcanus (The yellow submarine) as radio operator. 
We took it all the way to Houston Texas and did several burns in the Gulf of Mexico. Many good and many bad publicity etc.We were anchored in port until we added all kinds of meters etc to monitor the burns. Had to be EPA approved, 
The bird people did us in, the complained was that we changed the migration path of birds going south The big stag and flame.
13 nationalities on board


----------



## fransie (Aug 19, 2012)

Mimixia said:


> Hi ya!
> Thank you so much from pictures! My father worked in Vulcanus many years, and now i'm thinking that i do filmdo***entary about him. He is always telling me his stories and showing pictures- but the pictures are losing their color. So thank you very much


If you do please let me know. Long time back. I was on the first ship: Vulcanus 9V2266


----------



## westhav1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry, fransie, it was september 1974 when I joined in Rotterdam for the trip to Houston, so we must know each other.
And of course captain Haverda, Chief Engineer Frisch and Jan the electrician and of course Ass. Engineer Hermann from Bremerhaven, who found the love of his live in Houstons "Old Heidelberg Inn".


----------



## fransie (Aug 19, 2012)

You must have re-leaved me. I remember Herman. FYI "Old Heidelberg Inn" is related to the restaurant the Vulcanus crew was invited to its grant opening here in Houston Texas. Called Heidelberg Inn.
Cannot remember a lot of names. Just 70 plus year old first mate.
I remember the vucanus took a second trip back to Texas, I joined the Hansa Line and sailed for them till 1978
Thinking back, I first did my "wild" trip to South America in 1972 - Jan 1973 after which I did the Vulcanus trip August 1973 - February 1974. Hard to keep it all in line, most if not all my photo's and books van die jaren. Divorce en Hurricane Allison (Flooded my house) de rest.
I am still looking for all those pictures I took on board the Vulcanus "burning" at sea.


----------



## westhav1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi,fransie
take a look at the following link http://www.princeton.edu/~ota/disk2/1986/8616/861613.PDF
so I am quite sure it was in 1974 we were for the first time in Houston. And with the 70 plus years old guy You mean retired Captain De Boer from Vlaardingen who made some trips as first and/or 2nd mate.
OK, its almost 40 years ago - but I remember You wore hard contact lenses and when I woke You up for duty You wet a finger tip and put them straight to your eyes.
Anyhow, I left the Vulcanus in 1977 and sailed another 10 years on norwegian tankers.


----------



## fransie (Aug 19, 2012)

He Westhav, you are correct their. Man I wish I could remmeber. I just remmeber about 19 people 12 nationalities. I wish I still had my "Fahr-cart" itg would show my trips. 
I must have done one more trip before the Vulcanus trip in which case you and me were on the Vulcanus at the same time.
Currently I am living in Tomball Texas just North of Houston. 
Also the Heidelberg In in Houston is still there.


----------



## westhav1 (Jun 6, 2010)

The internet is a great achievement!
And the "Vulcanus" was really multicultural. I ended my sea adventures in 1987and returned to Linz/Austria. After working the last 25 years at the BMW dieselengine-plant in nearby Steyr, I now enjoy my retirement.

Ik wens jou veel geluk en succes voor de toekomst!


----------



## fransie (Aug 19, 2012)

Veel succes met jouw retirment. Am I to late to order a Steyr Puch Fiat 500? ;-)
And yes due to the internet I found many old friends. Take it easy


----------

